# Two steelies in five minutes



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Couple days ago I picked up a new reel and some yo zuri 8 lb test and some gloves. I decided to try them out today and go out to the river. I checked the weather last night and the barometer was on the rise. The temp was about 32-35 all day long. The water was at normal level and with some color to it. Got there around 1 and threw everything at them. Steelie and salmon spawn, waxies, spinner and hot n tots. Nadda! Around 3 I went and sat in the truck for a little bit. I was the only one there when I got there but a few people came while I rested. Then I decided to try the upper portion of this one hole and began running my hot n tot. Then this one guy comes up to me and starts telling me of all the fish he has caught. I was like Ok, and he stared at me for awhile. I figured he wanted to fish this hole so I said if you want, you can fish the tail of this hole. Well, wouldnt you know it. The guys sets up 5 feet away from me at the top of the hole and cast right at my line. I reeled in and decided to go for a little walk. When I got to where I was going, there was shelf ice where I wanted to fish. I tested the ice and realized I could stand on it. I was still really careful 









I then began running my plug. While doing so, a mink jumped into the water down river about 15 feet and jumped back on shored within 5 feet in a tree stump. It then crawled up the tree within 3 feet of me and when I went for my camera, he quickly jumped back into the water. He then pop up 20 feet down river but I still couldnt get my camera on for the shot. Then a piece of shelf ice somehow got caught up on my line and jammed my hot n tot into a crack under the ice down river. How this happened, I dunno. I went down there and tried getting it out. When I was about to break it, it finally pop out. I decided to fish the tail end of the hole and finally got a smack around 5:25. I set the hook and start reeling. This fish kept twirling around in circles trying to throw the hook but the hooked had him in the mouth and then wrapped in the gill plate so there was no way he was getting off. He took a few small runs for the bottom but didnt get far. When I went for my net, I relized it was where I sitting before. I tried to get the steelhead onto the ice by highering the rod tip and pulling up but it didnt work. I didnt know how thick the ice was on the edges and didnt feel like going for a swim. So, I spread out my weight and reached as far over as I could and picked the steelie outta the water. Finally, first fish of 2004 and first winter fish on my own

A nice colored 23 inch male.









Anyone know how this fish could have gotten these marks on his side. 








I was thinking maybe he was attacked by another steelie???

Well, I was geeked as it was and didnt expect anymore fish but I guess luck finally changed my way and I ran the same way through the hole again and Wammm. This fish took off down river and then splashed a little and I reel her up toward me. She really didnt fight much like the buck but when I went to net her, she finally woke up. My net only got half way under her and she took off but my net caught the hot n tot. I then ripped her onto shore and she was mine at 5:30. 








She was about 22.5 inches but plumped. Both of them went home because my dad was wanting a steelhead dinner and I needed some more spawn. I don't know what triggered the bite. Maybe it just got a little dark and the fish went on a feeding frenzy. I left around 6 with two fish tails draggin behind me and I was happy. I really liked the reel I bought and line. Oh ya, if any body does not have the wool gloves with the tips of your finger cut off, I suggest you get some. They really kept me warn and helped me stay out longer. 










When I left, once again, I was the last one there. The way I like it!



















Both fish had nothing in there stomach. Are they not suppose to have anything in there stomach this time of year?

All in all, it was a great day on the river. I hope to go tomorrow, but I only can go if I wake up early to get things done, lol. Nice start of 2004.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Nice work, Dan.


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

Nice fish Dan. That one fish could have those marks on it from being wrapped in discarded fishing line at one point in its life, I have seen fish like that before.


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

> I tried to get the steelhead onto the ice by highering the rod tip and pulling up but it didnt work.


 *highering!?!?* What was the name of that college of your's again?? JK. Nice catch man. Both look like good eaters.

Al


----------



## maxemus (Jan 13, 2002)

Congrats Stemon! great story.


----------



## fishpinoy27 (Oct 19, 2002)

how i wish i could go with you but i have to work until friday. are you free saturday? if the weather permits ill try to go in the morning. ill call you thru your cellphone if im going. nice fish and pictures i hope i can have some pictures too..


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Good Job Dan. I knew you could do it! Sorry I couldn't make it...Next time!

Also I think them marks are from either wrapping up in your own line while you were fighting them or someone elses who lost them


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Good job Dan. Nice fish. Don't ya just love it when you tell someone that they can fish the tail end or the begining, and they step in right next to ya  Look like some good eating their my freind. You keep fishing that river enough, and you will be able to guide some of us on it    

Again good job


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Hey,
After thinking about the fight, the fish did run into the shelf ice. I am thinking that's what damaged the fish. I could be wrong though.

Fp, I probably won't beable to fish saturday. I plan on going back to college. 

I thought that steelie was beat up, you should see the one I got today


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Don't ya just love shelf ice!? I had to steer a little hennie around some on Sunday, the weird thing was she kept spooking away from it, you'd think she'd make a dive under it. Stel, you been gettin' your fish on plugs?, if so, that gives me an idea for a hole I've been fishing, I think they'd work, and I bought some new plugs a couple weeks ago, and haven't used them yet. Anyways, nice dude, getting fish in the winter is always great, and yes feeling that tap..tap.tap and the resulting headshake is always an awesome feeling!


----------



## StreamAddict (May 22, 2002)

Nice fish Stelmon..


Makes me wanna get out there myself...

Ahh, the single life! I lost that 8 years ago.. LOL!

It's all good though.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Thanks guys,

Hey Jon, my fish were spooked from the ice too. They wouldm't go under it. They tried jumping into it but then ran to the other side.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

You know its a good year for steelies when Stelmon is catching fish! 

Just kidding, Dan. To be honest, I'm a bit jealous. I haven't been able to get out as much lately and your reports have me foaming at the mouth.

Maybe I'll get down to the river on Monday......


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Hey now 

Actually, after 5 or so years of fishing these fish, I am quite surprize I am finally figuring things out. It's been fun. Lately though, I have been bored silly during the day. So I rather be fishing then sitting on my butt waiting for the next fishing show to come on. I need to get a job next winter break


----------



## fsihinjim (Feb 5, 2002)

Wow, you were quite the warrior to weather the conditions. You really earned these fish!!!! Great Pics.


----------



## DavidH (Dec 30, 2003)

I was always a mediocre fisherman and just really getting into it more lately. Been in Michigan for 4 1/2 yrs now but only recently had enough time off from work to explore the state. In your posts about catching the steelies, you do not mention which river. While I see it states not to reveal holes in the thread "rules", is it rude or improper to ask which river you are fishing please?
If it is, I am not thinned skinned so let me know.
Thank you!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Sorry, I haven't posted river names for awhile because of the abundance of people that have access this forum. Some rivers shouldn't be mentioned and that's how this river is.

Give ya a hint though 

It's somewhere in south eastern michigan


----------



## DavidH (Dec 30, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## JWF (Jun 25, 2001)

Nice job Dan. Why do you need to go back to college? You could probably start guiding now.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Thanks for the compliment JWF but I would like to get college done and I have alot more to learn of catching these elusive fish. Guiding would be nice but that will have to wait for now.


----------

